# Introductions - 4 cats & 2 dogs



## Tam (Nov 29, 2003)

Hi, I was referred here by Kristi on Greytalk. I live in Central PA and have 4 cats: Snickerdoodle (orange tabby tom), Marble (white w/gray spots female), Zoey (black medium-fur female), and Gracie (gray & brown tabby female). I also have a black greyhound named Tori and a little white Chinese Crested Powder Puff named Arthur. They all co-exist quite peacefully with me, my DH, and two teenage skinkids.


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

Welcome, Tam! We hope to hear more about your babies soon.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the forum Tam. i see you have a large family


----------



## Aonir (Aug 18, 2003)

Welcome to CatForum!


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Welcome. We hope you post your pics of your kids (your furry ones that is) in the forum!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Welcome Tam & the kids


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Tam, I'm glad you made it over! I can't wait to see your kitty pics. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## kristi (Sep 19, 2003)

Oh, and BTW, I think Chinese Cresteds are sooooo cool-looking!! They remind me of a teensy tiny greyhound! :lol: I'd like to see pictures of Arthur sometime too.


----------

